# Zodariids eating ants etc



## orionmystery (Dec 9, 2012)

IMG_3810 copy by Kurt / orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_3789 copy by Kurt / orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

Aschiphasma annulipes, camouflage: Camouflage in nature | Up Close with Nature



IMG_3840 copy by Kurt / orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_3842 copy by Kurt / orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

Endomychidae  Beetle larva(?) with parasitoid wasp



IMG_3822 copy by Kurt / orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

100% crop showing the wasp



IMG_3821 crop by Kurt / orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## dewey (Dec 15, 2012)

Well done!  I especially like the beetle with the wasp... it's science fiction in action


----------

